# Need help with DIY bow press ideas



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

1. Just order the ACME all-thread from McMaster Carr. You'll be glad you did.

2. 1 3/4" & 1 1/2"

3. Just go by some pics posted on here. The important thing is to have one pair mirror the other pair once mounted....

Here are a couple of pics of the press that I did.......http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2031589


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok cool and thank u oh and where did u get ur crank handle and bearings at and what did u coat ur fingers with just curious and ur press looks pretty nice


----------



## adamst (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1489937
24 pages of everything you need to know and if you need more pm 92safari he is a awesome resource.


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank u I read most of the thread but I didn't see where he got everything and I would buy a trailer jack but I can't find one the right size that I need and the one that I could find was over 100$ for the jack and I am not wanting to spend over 100 on any of it lol


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

Here are the fingers I had cut at work I'm trying to figure out how exactly to mount these bad boys lol


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

You can get a 2000 lb. "A" frame jack just about anywhere for around $30. Hardware store, Walmart, Lowes, Harbor Freight, etc. All the parts you need are in the jack. Just get 14"-15" of lift. Or there are several threads on here detailing where to get individual parts.


Ballingerjon said:


> Thank u I read most of the thread but I didn't see where he got everything and I would buy a trailer jack but I can't find one the right size that I need and the one that I could find was over 100$ for the jack and I am not wanting to spend over 100 on any of it lol


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks 92 and I found a jack at harborfreight.com for like 45$ and it says it has 28 inchs of lift but I will have to do a lot of customization which I guess is the idea of doing DIY stuff lol


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...0-lb-capacity-drop-leg-trailer-jack-3961.html

Here is a link to the jack I found I hope it will work but maybe u guys could let me know if it will or not lol


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Got a thread on here as well with my press. Uses 92safaris fingers. And I used 5/8x11 all thread instead of the acme screw. And it works smooth as butter. My press is heavy but still portable. 
















Take that over a trailer jack press any day


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

Sweet that thing looks nice and that's the look I'm going for what are the materials u used on ur press if u don't mind me asking


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

The material list/costs are in my thread but Ill post em here for you. Outside tube is 2 1/4x2 1/4 nestable tubing purchased from McMaster Carr. I purchased a 4' length because i used some of it for the "legs" on underside of press. Price was approx $36 TMD. The inner tube is 2x2x3/16 purchased from local steel supply for about $35. Handwheel purchased from Grizzly Industrial for around $16 TMD. There are (2) 5/8" thrust bearings purchased from VBX bearings for $36TMD. The allthread, allthread connector nut(DO NOT USE A REG 5/8 NUT as its not going to hold up) the self locking 5/8 nuts and std 5/8 nuts to attach handwheel came from Lowes. The allthread connector nut is what will have the pulling force put on it. The legs and stand are 18ga 2x2 tubing. Press is an easy build. PM me with any questions u have.


----------



## hoyt bows rule (Aug 12, 2008)

trailer jack press


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Good work here fellas!


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

hoyt bows rule said:


> View attachment 1704671
> trailer jack press


I like the camo on ur press


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

juspassinthru said:


> The material list/costs are in my thread but Ill post em here for you. Outside tube is 2 1/4x2 1/4 nestable tubing purchased from McMaster Carr. I purchased a 4' length because i used some of it for the "legs" on underside of press. Price was approx $36 TMD. The inner tube is 2x2x3/16 purchased from local steel supply for about $35. Handwheel purchased from Grizzly Industrial for around $16 TMD. There are (2) 5/8" thrust bearings purchased from VBX bearings for $36TMD. The allthread, allthread connector nut(DO NOT USE A REG 5/8 NUT as its not going to hold up) the self locking 5/8 nuts and std 5/8 nuts to attach handwheel came from Lowes. The allthread connector nut is what will have the pulling force put on it. The legs and stand are 18ga 2x2 tubing. Press is an easy build. PM me with any questions u have.


I built mine much the same as this.
Got all the steel from a local supplier out of their offcuts bin, they also had the fingers lazercut for me and did the welding (I don't have welding gear any more).
I did all the other cutting and shaping myself.
Used 16mm all thread as Acme thread is very difficult to get over here, the connector nut is 2'' long and spreads the load over more threads.
It turns easy even when pressing a 70lb bow.
Made a crank handle as wheels are expensive here.
All the bolts etc are tensile stainless steel.
Total cost around £90 ($135).

Kev


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank u all for the helpful information I think I have decided what I'm gonna do but now it's a waiting game for some extra cash lol but I will post pics of the press once I get working on it


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2003961The link to my press thread for those who asked


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

92safaris doesn't make fingers....they are coat hangers! You guys are going to get a time out! Lol.


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Time out or not, they work great. Adjustment is a snap


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

EnglishKev said:


> I built mine much the same as this.
> Got all the steel from a local supplier out of their offcuts bin, they also had the fingers lazercut for me and did the welding (I don't have welding gear any more).
> I did all the other cutting and shaping myself.
> Used 16mm all thread as Acme thread is very difficult to get over here, the connector nut is 2'' long and spreads the load over more threads.
> ...


Good looking press. Where did you get the teflon plugs it make a good tolerence fit between the inner tubing and sleeve(outer tubing)? Checked every hardware store around and can't find the pipe plugs anywhere.


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok so I got some square tubing today but the only size the metal shop had was 1 1/4 and 1 1/2 that would fit together nicely and it's 12 gauge tubing so it should work pretty well I'm just gonna have to make a few modifications to my first plans but I think It will still turn out ok


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

ruttnwapati said:


> Good looking press. Where did you get the teflon plugs it make a good tolerence fit between the inner tubing and sleeve(outer tubing)? Checked every hardware store around and can't find the pipe plugs anywhere.


Well spotted on the plugs.
I have a small hobby lathe in my garage so machined them myself from stock.
Just for info, on the end of the inner tube, I had an inch of weld put on each corner and ground them to a snug fit inside the outer tube.
These along with the plugs keep the sideways play to a minimum.

Kev


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Ballingerjon said:


> Ok so I got some square tubing today but the only size the metal shop had was 1 1/4 and 1 1/2 that would fit together nicely and it's 12 gauge tubing so it should work pretty well I'm just gonna have to make a few modifications to my first plans but I think It will still turn out ok


Just be aware of the weld seam inside your outer tube.


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

I am I have a few ideas on how to work around it but I'm waiting for my buddy to get back from Louisiana so he can help me with everything


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

5/8 or 3/4 all thread will work just fine. there's really not that much pressure compressing a bow's limbs.... in comparison to the strength of the threads.... it's almost nothing. just keep them lubed and they'll work like butter forever.


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok cool I got 3/4 and the nuts fit pretty well inside the tubing I got


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

Well I now have all the materials I need to build my bow press but I'm still waiting on my buddy this up coming weekend to lend me his metal working tools since I can't take it to work and do it lol


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

Here is the press that me and buddy built this weekend


----------



## Scott D. (Aug 9, 2010)

Ballingerjon said:


> Hey guys I am thinking of making my bow press based off of the ez press design but am having trouble with some of the supplies my questions are
> 
> 1. Can I use all thread instead of acme rod due to not have in much access to acme
> 
> ...


Here you go, take your pic. All thread and a handle all in one. http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=trailer+jack


----------



## se7en39 (Nov 24, 2012)

Ballingerjon PM sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

